# Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas



## sporti2000 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

hat jemand aktuelle Informationen, wo man auf dem Verse Meer am besten angeln kann?
Ich habe letztens auf dem Campingplatz angerufen und die meinten, man kann für 17,50 Euro eine Jahreskarte kaufen.
Das kann aber doch eigentlich gar nicht sein, wenn ich dass mit dem Vispas richtig verstanden habe, muß man doch erst Mitglied bei einem Verein werden?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## der-Marcel (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

du brauchst ja auch den zeevispas. weis allerdings nicth ob man auch den normalen vispas braucht aber da haben wir ja unsere spezis hier...


----------



## sporti2000 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Es wäre nett, wenn mich einer aufklären könnte. 
Morgen geht es nämlich schon los nach Holland.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## hannes (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Nutze einmal die >Suche<funktion, mit dem Stichwort Vispas wirst du sehr ausführliche Info´s finden - ist alles beschrieben darunter und etliche Links führen auch direkt zu niederländischen Info´s


----------



## Jockel13883 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Du brauchst fürs veerse meer den vispas der federatie zuidvest-nederland und sonst gar nichts, da stehen auch die für Boote gesperrten Gebiete und die nicht begehbaren Uferabschnitte drin.


----------



## barsch-jäger (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

moinsen#h
Was fangt ihr denn so im Veersemeer?? Habe vor 2 Jahren dort Forellen gefangen, aber dieses Jahr schien mir das gewässer wie fischleer#c

Gruß/Flo


----------



## sporti2000 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Hier ein kleiner Bericht über das Verse Meer.

Vor ein paar Jahren wurde die Schleuse zur Osterschelde wieder aufgemacht. (Ich glaube 2002)
Danach sind die Forellen wohl zum größenteil verschwunden, so dass mittlerweile fast keine mehr da sind.
So haben es mir mehrere Angler berichtet.
Zwischen den Booten im Hafen schwammen einige ordentliche Meeräschen. Davon konnte ich eine schöne von 61 cm überlisten.
Ansonsten konnte ich noch einen Hornhecht fangen.
Eine Forelle zu fangen, war irgendwie aussichtslos.
Im Anhang habe ich noch ein paar Fotos.

Gruß sporti


----------



## barsch-jäger (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

@sporti2000: War jetzt dieses Jahr dort, davor das letzte mal 2005. 2005 konnetn wir noch ein par Forellen fangen, ein par bafos und eine MeFo oder verfärbte regebogenforelle.

Wie hast du die Meeräsche gefangen?

Gruß/Flo


----------



## sporti2000 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Hi,

die Meeräsche habe ich nach langen ausprobieren, einfach mit Brot an der Oberfläche gefangen.
Gibt es vielleicht hier noch andere, die über Ihre Erfahrungen vom Verse Meer berichten können?


----------



## totaler Spinner (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Hi,
welchen Vispas hast du den jetzt gebraucht? Ich hätte auch auf den Zeevispas (in Verbindung mit irgendeinem anderen Vispas) getippt. Ist doch für Salzige Binnengewässer, also Veerse und Grevelingermmer, oder?|kopfkrat

Die Schleuse zur Oosterschelde war immer offen. Man hat aber vor paar Jahren angefangen bei Hochwasser Salzwasser aus der Oosterschelde ins Veersemeer einzuleiten, und bei Niedrigwasser Süß / Brackwasser ausfliesen zu lassen, der Wasserqualität wegen.


----------



## sporti2000 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Ja genau ich habe den Zeevispas gekauft, hat mich ingesamt 17,50 Euro gekostet, für dass ganze Jahr. Den Preis finde ich echt ok.
Hast du denn auch Informationen, dass dort keine Forellen mehr gefangen werden?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## totaler Spinner (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Ich bin noch nicht dazugekommen im Veersmeer zu angeln obwohl ich die letzten Jahre paar mal durchgesegelt bin. Beim Schwimmen im Veersemeer war ich auch überrascht wie salzig das Wasser ist, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das für die Forellen ein Problem ist. Ich hab mal gehört dass dort jährlich ca.12000 Forellen eingesetzt werden.
Hier ist noch ein bericht über die verschwundenen Forellen:

http://www.pzc.nl/zeeland/algemeen/article450508.ece

So wie ich es verstanden habe ist man sich der Sache auch nicht sicher. Es wird vermutet dass sie z.T. in die Oosterschelde und den Kanaal door Walcheren abhauen, vermehrt durch einen Parasiten(?) (Zalmluizen) befallen werden, der besser im Satzwasser gedeiht, oder das sie sich wegen der verbesserten Wasserqualität in den tiefen Teilen des Veersemeers befinden.
(bitte berichtigt wen was falsch übersetzt wurde)


----------



## sporti2000 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf dem Verse Meer/Vispas*

Ich habe von Anglern gehört, dass dieses Jahr nur noch 50 markierte Forellen eingesetzt wurden, um zu sehen, wo diese hinwandern.


----------

